# Odeon Cinema, Harlow, essex, December 2010



## Kent-urbex (Dec 17, 2010)

The Cinema opened in Febuary 1960 and had 1244 seats and was owned by Rank, In 1987 it was close and the rear stalls were converted into 2 smaller screens and re opened as the Odeon. When the the six screen multiplex opened it closed in August 2005. 
There is still power to the cinema but could not find the lights to the entrance and lobby there was 1 door locked next to the stairs. Access was fun wasn’t the easiest. Once in was a great explore

Main entrance







Looking towards the stairs for the screens





This was one of the screens out of three





Stairs leading down to the 2nd screen





Screen 2 curtains open





Screen 2 curtains shut





Seating





Lights





Controls




Motors





Gents





Projector room




The base of a projector





Keys





Note pad




Me and manic


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Dec 17, 2010)

great pictures====


i went here to see santa claus the movie with junior school


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 17, 2010)

That's really, very very good. I love all these cinemas and theatres, they have a certain charm.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 17, 2010)

*Well done*

Hello mate,
Glad to see you made the grand entrance .
What an entrance & no red carpet 
Nice explore & great pics. 

SK


----------



## Krypton (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha nice one, did you not try the keys in the door that was locked?


----------



## BahrainPete (Dec 17, 2010)

Really good, and the 'Gents' is a fab shot. Your pictures capture what is now a common home TV.


----------



## nelly (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice photos, thanks


----------



## tom46 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice good cinema man. You're really managing to get around mate  Cheers!


----------



## cuboard (Dec 19, 2010)

im going to harlow sometime soon, cant wait now!


----------



## lost (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks grand. I wouldn't leave tags and dates though, it's one sure fire way to get a building locked up tight.


----------



## BeGood (Dec 19, 2010)

Superb stuff. So gutted I missed this one.


----------

